# Super hyper around people



## nicosmom (Apr 19, 2011)

Nico is 5 months old and completely loses it when she meets new people. I know this can mostly be blamed on her being a puppy, but I'm curious what people do to control this behavior over time. We've gone through a basic obedience class already and are currently in an advanced class. She's pretty obedient, but when she is excited about meeting a new person everything she has learned just goes out the window! She doesn't listen to anything we say or respond to her training collar. She jumps on people and starts whimpering/whining from all her excitement. We've tried having guests ignore her until she settles down, but as soon as they go to pet her she gets excited all over again. 

I'm sure others have gone through this, so I'm just curious what you do to handle it. Do we just have to wait until she gets older to expect her to contain herself around people? Is she going to develop bad habits if we don't manage to get through to her while she's still a puppy? We walk her twice a day and she is very well socialized. She just gets a bit too excited!


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

Start practicing her obedience in new and different places. Start with 'boring' places like a big, open field where nobody is, parking lot at the far end away from the store, that sort of thing. So she learns that she must listen even if she's in a new place (not just at home or at training). Then, slowly increase the people around her a bit at a time, as she gets better with it. 

If she's acting silly, do NOT allow people to visit her - tell them to ignore her till she does calm down. It is a puppy thing and she will get better, but you have to work her around this sort of thing. Having guests come in and do the OOOOOOOHHHHHPUPPPYPUPPPYPUPPPPY baby talk will encourage her to act goofy, so have them come in and sit and ignore her. A baby gate or something so she's able to see them but not get to them would help too, when she calms down let her into the room.

Lana


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Ah, Memory Lane.  Patience and practice, it does get better.

Ike is 4 and still gets uber excited around certain people. Haven't figured out why yet, they are NOT dog people...maybe he knows this?


----------



## Golden123 (Dec 6, 2009)

Sadie turns into a nut everytime we come home or somebody comes over.


----------



## jpajinag (Nov 25, 2010)

We walk Moose, 5 months old, to the Elementary school every weekday to pick up the kids and he isn't allowed to get pet unless he is quiet and sitting. We also take him swimming to burn off excess energy. Overall he is fairly calm but he too has his moments. We also use a "Halti" collar, it is a head halter which prevents him from pulling or jumping using head control. He hated it at first because of the strap across his nose but after a couple weeks accepted it. I think the "halti" was the best for calming / controlling him in new situations. Good luck.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Please join us at http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...xcessive-greeting-disorder-support-group.html


----------

